# Express-Tooltips funktionieren nicht mehr



## Takchawee (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

unser Forum beschäftigt sich mit RoM und wir haben den entsprechenden <script> Tag am 12.02. integriert um die Express-Tooltips nutzen zu können.
Wenn man unser Forum aufruft und sich den Quelltext anschaut, kann man dies relativ am Anfang im <head> sehen.

Dies hat etwa einen Tag funktioniert, dann wurden die kleinen Tooltips nicht mehr angezeigt.

Wenn es funktioniren würde, könntet Ihr das in unserem Forum hier selbst einmal testen.


Vielleicht habt Ihr ja eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte.

Vielen Dank schon mal
Tak


----------



## Takchawee (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir das mal genauer angeschaut.
Laut Eurer Info zum Express-Tooltip soll man folgendes Script einbinden:


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.buffed.de/js/buffed-ext-rom-tooltips.js"></script>
```
Damit funktionieren die Tooltips aber nicht mehr.


Nun habe ich folgenden Workaround gefunden:

Ersetzt man den o.g. Code durch den Aufruf des Scripts, das Ihr selbst auf Eurer Webseite benutzt, also mit 

```
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.buffed.de/js/buffed-rom-tooltips.js"></script>
```
funktioniert der Tooltip wieder.
ALLERDINGS fehlen nun noch die Textformatierungen wie unterschiedliche Farben etc.

Diese erhält man, wenn man zusätzlich das entsprechende, ebenfalls von Euch selbst genutzte, CSS integriert mit folgendem Codeschnipsel:

```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://www.buffed.de/css/rom-db-style.css" />
```


Da das wohl so nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist, würde mich dennoch eine richtige Lösung zu diesem Problem freuen.

Grüße
Tak


----------



## BussDee (22. Februar 2010)

scheint nicht lange gehalten zu haben, oder bin ich einfach nur zu blöd?

Gibt es da schon eine neue Lösung ?


----------



## Eigor-Madmortem (22. Februar 2010)

Dieser Express Tooltip funktioniert ja auch nicht auf der Buffed eigenen Seite, bzw. im Autoblog von Buffed.


----------



## Takchawee (26. Februar 2010)

Hi,

so wie in meinem zweiten Artikel oben beschrieben, funktioniert es ja.
Leider aber nicht so, wie es auf der Seite zum Tooltip von buffed beschrieben ist.

Grüße
Tak


----------



## Takchawee (26. Februar 2010)

Eigor-Madmortem schrieb:


> Dieser Express Tooltip funktioniert ja auch nicht auf der Buffed eigenen Seite, bzw. im Autoblog von Buffed.



Hi Eigor,

die Tooltips auf der buffed Seite funktionieren. Ich habe auch noch nicht mitbekommen, dass sie das nicht tun.
Auf anderen Seiten funktionieren sie jedoch nicht mehr so, wie von buffed zum Tool selbst beschrieben. Einen Workaround habe ich oben gepostet.

Grüße
Tak


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2010)

Das liegt am Versuch der Zusammenlegung der Tooltips. Ursprünglich gab es ja nur die WoW-Tooltips. RoM und WAR sind nachgezogen.
Die externen sollten aber trotzdem noch funktionieren. 

Wenn die Zusammenlegung funktioniert, müssen die CLASS-Angaben der Links für Warhammer-Items angepasst werden, weil diese momentan ebenfalls class="qX" verwenden, wie die wow-Links. 
Es gibt bereits einen Test, die Datei heißt /js/buffed-db-tooltips.js .. dazu muss man jedoch onload=BUFFED_INIT() im <body> der Seite angeben.


----------



## Takchawee (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

anscheinend hat sich wieder etwas bei der Nutzung der Express Tooltips geändert.
In unserem Forum funktionieren sie leider nicht ,ehr und ich kann bei buffed.de leider keinen Hinweis finden, was sich geändert hat, bzw, wie man diese tolle Sache wieder zum funktionieren bringt.

Bitte helft mir.

Danke und Grüße
Tak


----------



## ZAM (2. August 2010)

Die Expresstooltipps wurden so geändert, dass mittlerweile gleichzeitig die Tooltips aus WAR, WoW und RoM auf einer Seite verwendet werden können. Hast du einen Beispiellink parat?


----------



## ZAM (6. August 2010)

Es gab tatsächlich einen Bug beim Nachladen der CSS-Datei auf externen Seiten. Das funktioniert jetzt aber wieder.


----------

